# Majority Text English Translation by Paul Exposito?



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2011)

What do you think about this translation:


Paul Esposito's Storefront - Lulu.com



One red flag I'm seeing right off the bat: Paul Esposito is the only translator. But in an abundance of counselors there is much wisdom and I believe that to be true especially of Bible translations, where the input of several or many Greek scholars, etc., is invaluable. 

Let me know what you think.



If you don't like this version, what would be a good alternative, and why?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 23, 2011)

You can download it for free with e-sword Pergy.


----------



## BibleCyst (Mar 23, 2011)

There's also the World English Bible (Majority Text Based), which is a revision of the ASV. World English Bible @ eBible.org


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2011)

Pergy,

Although I've had it on E-Sword for years, I am really not familiar with Esposito's version. (Me thinks with the spelling of E*x*posito you were thinking of our mutual friend!) 

Your point about a one man translation is probably generally sound. However, my understanding is that Tyndale's (as well as Luther's) translation was largely the work of one man. Much of Tyndale's work was carried forward into the KJV and to a lesser extent and varying degrees, into later translations like the NASB, NKJV and ESV. In that sense, Tyndale's work, along with the KJV, could be said to be the most enduring English translation of all time.  
I think everyone would agree that there have been very poor translations done by committees as well, whether as the result of bad theology, bad methodology or both. 


---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




BibleCyst said:


> There's also the World English Bible (Majority Text Based), which is a revision of the ASV. World English Bible @ eBible.org



I haven't looked at the WEB in a long time. But I always thought it was somewhat of a curious production as the ASV uses the Critical Text. Maybe they were just trying to avoid it being simply a light revision of the KJV and liked the literalness of the ASV? My recollection is that they never intended to copyright it, so it was natural that they would want to use an older translation that is in the public domain to work from lest they have to start from scratch.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 23, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> (Me thinks with the spelling of Exposito you were thinking of our mutual friend!)


 LOL. I thought about Eddie. 



Pilgrim said:


> There's also the World English Bible (Majority Text Based), which is a revision of the ASV. World English Bible @ eBible.org



I looked at a few passages where the critical text and majority are different and the WEB does follow the Majority. The Johannine Comma is missing. But it isn't in the Byzantine text.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay thanks. Any more info? 

Does anyone have it and using it now?

What is the best Majority Text translation in your opinion? A fellow missionary is looking to buy one.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 23, 2011)

Are any available for purchase? I know the WEB is online only.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Okay thanks. Any more info?
> 
> Does anyone have it and using it now?
> 
> What is the best Majority Text translation in your opinion? A fellow missionary is looking to buy one.



The only other Majority Text translation I know of is the Calvinistic Baptist Gary Zeolla's Analytical Literal Translation of the NT, which is designed to be useful for study purposes and has in-text explanatory notes and remarks. It used to be available for E-Sword too, but I don't know if it is still available. He's now on the 3rd edn, which I believe is based on Robinson and Pierpont's Byzantine Text. 

I have very little hands on familiarity with any of them, although I have found Gary's articles about the Majority Text to be helpful. I know the WEB had a good number of people working on it, but I don't know anything about their qualifications.

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

Dr. Maurice Robinson, who is regarded as the foremost MT advocate, has said he uses the NKJV and refers to the Majority Text marginal notes, which are based on the Hodges-Farstad edition of the Majority Text. 

There is a Majority Text interlinear too, although I don't know if it is currently in print. (Amazon doesn't have it new, anyway.) 

You might try to email Gary Zeolla or maybe even Dr. Robinson, who is a professor at SEBTS. I think there are some websites dedicated to the Majority Text that may be helpful as well.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 24, 2011)

You could always purchase the R-P Byzantine textform and translate it yourself. 

AMR


----------

